# Rhinstones wholesale in less than 100 gross qty's?



## doctordun (Sep 28, 2009)

*Rhinstones wholesale in less than 1000 gross qty's?*

We are going to provide premade transfers to place on fabrics and garments. Beyond that, we would like to provide loose stones for people to buy who want to do the "one at a time" thing. We don't want to do a huge investment and want quality stones.
A couple places I've signed up for, in order to get pricing and such, offer their rhinestones in 1000gross min qty. A "little" more than we were wanting. We thought to sell in one gross quantities by weight.
Questions: 
What places sell in smaller quantities, perhaps in 100 to 250 gross increments or is that not feasible? 
What size and colors are most popular?
Is there place to get one gross weights of rhinestones?
I have a very accurate gram scale.

Thanks,

Doc


----------



## IBXpressions (Mar 6, 2009)

Well I can help you on the color and size. The most popular sizes that I know of are 10-ss and 16-ss in rhinestones. As for colors in rhinestones, crystal, amethyst, rose, lt. rose, jet, lt. sapphire, aqua, light siam and topaz. Rose, light rose, and peach are the most expensive stones out there. They are significantly more expensive than other color rhinestones. Any color with an "AB" after it is also more expensive. Hope this helps a bit. There are places to get smaller quantities, you just have to look. This forum is a great place to get ideas! You came to the right place. Good luck!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree you should have no problem finding 100 gross to 250 gross, I know Nova, and many others sell these quanities, 
MMM


----------

